# aquarium safe paint



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Krylon fusion black spray paint works best.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Agreed. Krylon fusion works great.


----------



## bigtoyzny (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanx. gonna go look @ that now.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

your prob not going to get any spray paint to stick on flexible surfaces it will crack when bent, its not designed for these purposes, they make black air tubing, and as for the heater cord? every heater i have ever used has a black cord already. as for painting anything with a hard surface that will go in an aquarium, any enamel spray paint will work aslong as it is cured before you put it in the tank, and if you scuff and prep the surface before applying the paint it will stick just as well as fusion paint. i like using the $.99 cans of black spray paint from lowes over the $5-$6 cans of fusion.


----------



## bigtoyzny (Jan 24, 2012)

The heater is a ebo-jager and the cord is green, kinda stands out against the black background. So enamel based paints are aquarium safe, thats helpful.thanx


----------



## Naisi (Mar 9, 2011)

Agreed, fusion paint is great. I used it on my DIY spraybar for my fluval 105. But yes, on a surface that will bend it will crack which is not good. They make both C02 and regular air line tubing in black so thats your best bet. As for the heater cord, I'm sure it can be hidden with some stem plants..


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

Plastidip, they even recommend it for aquariums


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

fishyboy said:


> Plastidip, they even recommend it for aquariums


plastidip will work as for bending but it is still not going to stick very well to a cord, and if not put on thick enough it will easily peal off. 

best bet is to change out the tubing with black tubing and just put your heater in a corner and let plants grow up to hide it.



bigtoyzny said:


> So enamel based paints are aquarium safe, thats helpful.thanx


yeah aslong as they are cured they are not harmful. well even not cured all the way i have never had a problem with it, i remember making spraybars and intakes for a canister filter and sticking them in the tank shortly after they were dry to the touch ( but i dont recommend doing that always let it cure completely and you should not have any problems)


----------



## bigtoyzny (Jan 24, 2012)

I looked it up online & it says that home depot, lowe's & ace, all carry plastidip by special order only. So I'll have to talk too them about that. I'll save the enamel paint for any rigid plastic tubes or pipes that I need to put in. thanx to all for the help.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have Krylon Fusion in the tank. Not on a flexible item, though. I painted some PVC with black flat (matte) finish. 
It works well, I just sanded the PVC a bit to degloss it, then did 2-3 thin coats of the spray paint.


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

My Lowes has it every day, may be worth visiting


----------



## saami jaan (Apr 4, 2016)

Dear All for God sake you all just say Krylon It may be best But I live in pakistan and this paint or other Aqua friendly paint are dinosours. So please if any one of you can tell me that what type of Paint I can use under aquarium for background that does Not Peel off in water.Thank in advance to all.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I would test any paint that you have available. 
Prepare the surface with a light sanding so it is not shiny, make it just a little bit rough. 
If there is a different sort of paint called Primer available, use it as the first coat.
Apply the paint in thin coats, and let it dry. Do 2-3 coats. 
Let it fully dry before putting it under water. It should have no odor when fully dry. 
Then, I would put it in some water for a week or more and see if it starts loosening (a bubble would be the first sign) and add some fish to make sure it is not toxic. 

Paint that probably won't work: Indoor (Interior) wall paint, stains. 
Paint that is more likely to work: Outdoor (Exterior) paint, Enamel, Kitchen and bathroom paint. 
If you can get paint that is specific for the material you are painting, that is the best way to go. Krylon Fusion is intended for plastics, and many people are painting PVC. Plasti-Dip is a product that can be used on the handles of tools (often steel) to provide a better grip. It is a very thick material.


----------



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Rather than paint , what about something like this ?
Techflex F6 Semi-rigid Wrappable Split Braided Sleeving 3/8" - Black by Techflex


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Not sure about the safety aspect but rustoleum also sells vinyl spray paint as well as one for plastics, I would assume both would have a flexing agent, not sure which would stick better.

I used the white plastics paint before, and it is quite nice to work with... for a can.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Any paint meant for *plastic* is fine. It' a polymer bonding formula.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

*Strange*



bigtoyzny said:


> I looked it up online & it says that home depot, lowe's & ace, all carry plastidip by special order only. So I'll have to talk too them about that. I'll save the enamel paint for any rigid plastic tubes or pipes that I need to put in. thanx to all for the help.


Home Depot near me (Washington DC) carries plastidip. I don't know if it will stick to a cord.


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Liquid electrical tape is semi-flexible and I've used it in tanks with no apparent ill effects.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

You can buy specialty tubing online that is black, no help for the heater cord.. curious what you have as most heaters have black cords already


----------

